# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  اسمعي يابنت والله ياحظ النساء الصالحات

## فلفله طايره

‏​‏​أسمعي يا بنت 
والله ياحظ النساء الصالحات 

http://soo.gd/BB-26C6DDDA-UAE-b0nj <3 

للشيـخ خـالد الراشد

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## am000n

يزاج الله خير ...
في ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله

استغفر الله العظيم وأتوب اليه

----------


## Miss_Crystal

روووووووعه 

في ميزان حسناتج يالغلا ^_^

----------


## مندوبة جدة

جزااااااااااكي الله 1000خيرررررررر

----------


## بنت زاايد

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## شمسة المرر

تدمع العين من وصفه وبكائه الله يجعلني
منهن ويجعل زوجي من شباب الجنه
اللهم ارزقني واياه الجنه بلا 
مناقشة حساب ولا 
سابقة عذاب

----------


## ᗩ.ᗩ

عسى الله يجعلنا من اصحاب الجنة مع اهلنا واحبتنا

يزاج ٱ‏للّــه كل الخير حبيبتيـے

----------


## ع ـيميه

اللهم ارزقني الجنه بغير حساب ولا سابق عذاب

يـزآاج الله خيـر يالغاليه

----------


## مهرة القصر

؛

اللهم اجعلنا من ورثة جنتك وأهلا لنعمتك وأسكنا قصورها برحمتك 
وارزقنا فردوسك الأعلى حنانا منك ومنّا و إن لم نكن لها أهلا 
فليس لنا من العمل ما يبلغنا هذا الأمل إلا حبك وحب رسولك صلى الله عليه وسلم

جٌزيتِ الفِردَوس الأعلى مِنْ الجَنّه ♥
- سُبْحَان الله وَبِحَمْده 
- سُبْحَان الله الْعَظِيْم

----------

